# What equipment you got at home???



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

More a one for home trainers this but what gym equip you all use at home?? For me its just a standard bench with leg attachment, barbell, dumbells, random weights, chest expander and chinning bar.

Yet am still thinking bout buying a home gym tower style coz i`m pretty limited to what back exercises i can do with what i have...anyone got a tower or can recomend a good un? :thumb:


----------



## DrBn (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a bench that inclines, power-rack, chinning bar, dumbbell's, e z bar, thick-bar and weight plates.


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a Nutilus Smith machine, exercise bike, Vibrating plate (for the wife) and a treadmill


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

gym standard bench with 200kg of weight. exercise bike. chin up bar and a TRX suspension trainer. :thumb: also EZ bar, dumbbells, preacher bar


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

skipjack said:


> More a one for home trainers this but what gym equip you all use at home?? For me its just a standard bench with leg attachment, barbell, dumbells, random weights, chest expander and chinning bar.
> 
> Yet am still thinking bout buying a home gym tower style coz i`m pretty limited to what back exercises i can do with what i have...anyone got a tower or can recomend a good un? :thumb:


for back, chinning bar ,barbell with weight for dead lifts, and dumbells for isolation,but for me if you can chin your bodyweight with diff grips thats a great start bro and a awesome back


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a horny Mrs.................

Great cardio...........


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I have a horny Mrs.................
> 
> Great cardio...........


hahahahahaha pmsl


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Power rack, Lat pully system, 7 foot olly bar, olly olympic bar, olly dbs, 220-240k of weight, tri rope, lat pull down bar, single handle grips, tread mill and a few other bits.


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

240 Kgs of olympic weights & 7 foot bar, 80 kgs of standard weights barbells, dumbells etc. and an exercise bike don't use any of it, go to the gym instead.


----------



## the_almighty (Oct 10, 2009)

5 ft barbell 2 spinlock dumbels and about 60 kilos of weight, i dont use them i go gym more convinient realy


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

I just baught the powertec power rack can definatly recomend it if youv got the space and cash has dip and chin bars and now cant crush myself when stalling on my bench


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

pink dumbells :bounce: joking...actually just some normal dumbells which are a pain to add and remove weight from. I have a vert fast road bike and a gym ball.


----------



## wales29 (Sep 13, 2008)

Standard bench with incline, barbell, dumbells, EZ bar, joists for chins and various weights to go with. For cardio got a concept 2 rower and excersies bike although i usually just ride a proper bike.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Powertec power rack, powertec utility bench with leg curl/extension and preacher curl attatchments, olympic barbel with ~250kg of weight, 18" standard spinlock DB handles that can be loaded up to 50kg each, a bunch of small standard plates for the DB's, dip belt

Pretty much set for the time being although im always keeping an eye out for bits and bobs


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

adjustable bench, oly bar, just over 200kg weights, dumbell bars, bench includes leg attachment, lat pulldown attachment and a rack that can hold over 200kg... looking to get a power rack though the 475 which can hold shedloads... and a new bench...


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

2 24kg kettlebells

use them when not swimming in the off season for conditioning. Work wonders


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

power cage

bench

dumbells, barbells, discs, etc


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

skipjack said:


> More a one for home trainers this but what gym equip you all use at home?? For me its just a standard bench with leg attachment, barbell, dumbells, random weights, chest expander and chinning bar.
> 
> Yet am still thinking bout buying a home gym tower style coz i`m pretty limited to what back exercises i can do with what i have...anyone got a tower or can recomend a good un? :thumb:


yup buy this.Ive got one,its the best multi ex unit ever built from the genius who was ARTHUR JONES.http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NAUTILUS-ADJUSTABLE-STACKED-COMMERCIAL-HEAVY-DUTY-KIT-/320545526577?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item4aa2009331

Dips chins, deads, tricep etx, forearm curls, squats, all with a 200lb stack, and a nautilus cam which makes it tougher than youd believe.this is overpricedthey usually make 2/300. id make an offer, if i didnt have one.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Power rack, bench, bench press, plate loaded bench press, squat rack, seated rowing machine, treadmill and about 270kg of weight. 200kg is olympic and 70kg is standard size plates. Also have a variety of different bars and dumbells etc


----------

